# modine heater question.



## mustanggarage (Jun 24, 2010)

I have committed to buy this heater off craigslist.  it looks like a good deal to me.  It comes with the vent pipes and thermostat etc.  I can't tell what size it is and the guy I bought it from doesn't know.  I think it looks like it is big enough for my purposes.  He says it heated a 4 car garage in chicago easily.  can anyone tell me anything from these pictures.  yes I have already said I will buy it and I know it will be much better than using my little dragon torpedo heater like I did last year.  but I think I need at least a 75,000 btu heater.  can anybody tell by looking at it what size it is?


----------



## Neonnblack (Jun 24, 2010)

from looking around it seems to be around 30k, may be wrong though ill keep looking. does it have any serial numbers or model numbers


----------



## havasu (Jun 24, 2010)

Is that a fresh air intake on the backside? Was that added? I'm not too familar with them, but have never seen one with an intake like that.


----------



## rustywrangler (Jun 26, 2010)

If you are talking about the tub, that would be the exhaust vent.


----------



## havasu (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh ok, that makes sense. Being from So. Cal., these heaters are pretty much useless, except for 2-3 days in the middle of winter, when it gets a chilly 50 degrees!


----------



## rustywrangler (Jun 26, 2010)

havasu said:


> Oh ok, that makes sense. Being from So. Cal., these heaters are pretty much useless, except for 2-3 days in the middle of winter, when it gets a chilly 50 degrees!


 
I don't even bring out the heater tub untill it is 40 or lower out lol.    Yea, they function just like a furnace or water heater, they need to be vented out the roof.  

My aunts garage has 3 of these but they are electric so no holes in the roof.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 27, 2010)

well I decided to buy it.  it is a modine pd 50 heater.  it is a 50000 btu heater.  the guy I bought it from says he just replaced the ignition module on it last year.  I got it for 250 bucks so I don't think I got hurt any.  I will have to convert it to propane, but the propane company I use can do that pretty easily they did for my gas grill anyway.  I will obviously have to wait to get it installed to see how it works.  anyway I hope it turns out to be a good heater.  the fellow I bought it from seems like a nice guy.  he is military and is renting the house he is in now so he can't use it.  so hopefully it will be good and big enough to do the job.


----------

